# Clownfish disease possibly?



## DevsFan123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys, first posting here, so hello! I recently started my 29 gallon tank, which has been "brewing" for about a month now. I just a few days ago got my first fish. A pair of clowns. One has done outstanding... the other however isn't doing the best. Just today it started showing signs of something on it's side, and it's only swimming near the top left corner of the tank.Now, since I am a beginner with this, I'm not too sure if/what this disease might be. It doesn't look like ich, but there again, I'm new to this. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm by no means an expert, but my first guess would be It's getting beatin by the other clown. Were these a mated pair when you bought them or just two random clowns?

Next guess would be brooklynella. Last would be Lymphocyctis, but it's hard to tell with just one pic.

Hopefully we'll be able to figure it out.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

RSully said:


> I'm by no means an expert, but my first guess would be It's getting beatin by the other clown. Were these a mated pair when you bought them or just two random clowns?
> 
> Next guess would be brooklynella. Last would be Lymphocyctis, but it's hard to tell with just one pic.
> 
> Hopefully we'll be able to figure it out.


It appears to be viral in some sort, but I am not sure as to what it is. I have had fish with Lymphocyctis and can assure you that pristine water and stress free conditions will help to alleviate the problem. I had a Sailfin tang that had Lymphocyctis around his mouth, and it eventually sloughed off.


----------



## DevsFan123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, it died as of last night. Working through the saltwater fish.com guarantee,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

